# "Sindrome Italia"



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2014)

*Romania: depressione e suicidi tra i figli delle badanti emigrate in Italia*

*40 bambini romeni si sono tolti la vita dal 2008 a causa del dolore per la lontananza dalla mamma. Tra le badanti in aumento la depressione.*







Roma09 maggio 2014Li chiamano ‘orfani bianchi’, sono i figli di tutte quelle donne straniere (un milione e 600 mila secondo i dati Censis) che vengono ogni anno in Italia a fare le colf, le badanti o le baby sitter. Bambini che crescono con i nonni e che possono vedere la loro mamma solo grazie a Skype.

Nel 75% dei casi le badanti lasciano, nel paese d’origine, mariti, genitori anziani e soprattutto figli piccoli. E sono proprio questi bambini – secondo l’associazione delle donne romene in Italia (Adri) – a soffrire di più questa separazione forzata. 

Su 5 milioni di bambini romeni, ben 750 mila hanno un genitore che lavora all’estero e l’80% di questi si ammala gravemente di nostalgia con conseguenze spesso tragiche. I dati - presentati oggi nel corso di un convegno organizzato alla Camera dal deputato del Pd Khalid Chaouki in collaborazione con Adri e la ong Soleterre in occasione della 20esima giornata internazionale della famiglia – sono allarmanti: nel 2008 40 bambini romeni si sono tolti la vita a causa del dolore per la lontananza dalla mamma.

Non va meglio nemmeno per le madri: per loro gli psicologi hanno individuato, già anni fa, la cosiddetta “sindrome Italia”. Una grave forma di depressione sempre più diffusa sia tra le migranti che fanno le badanti nel nostro Paese. "E' una lacerazione – ha dichiarato Silvia Dimitrache, presidente dell’Adri - occuparsi dei figli degli altri mentre il proprio bambino è a migliaia di chilometri di distanza".

Per questo motivo l'Associazione ha messo a punto un programma per aiutare queste donne e i loro figli. "La mamma ti vuole bene!" - questo il nome del progetto -  prevede l’istallazione, nelle biblioteche della Romania, di computer per permettere ai bambini di parlare più spesso via Skype con le mamme distanti.

Durante la conferenza è stato anche proposto un Osservatorio sui ricongiungimenti familiari. L’Italia è infatti il primo paese europeo per ricongiungimenti, passati dai 7.000 del 2008 ai 43.000 del 2012
-


----------



## disincantata (11 Maggio 2014)

A volte sono loro a non voler portare i figli con loro. Questo sicuramente te permette loro di guadagnare molto di più e risparmiare quasi tutto.

La badante di mia madre ucraina non ha mai voluto portare sua figlia da noi.

era separata. Portandola avrebbe avuto molta meno libertà nei giorni di riposo. 
In casa poteva tenerla
 Ma non avrebbe più potuto uscire alla sera.

Andava a casa una volta all'anno.

E' ancora in Italia. Dal 95. La figlia ormai è maggiorenne ma è cresciuta con i nonni.

Non sono tutte vittime.


----------



## Alessandra (12 Maggio 2014)

Un paio di anni fa avevo letto un articolo analogo che parlava delle Filippine.
i figli (dei maggiordomi, degli addetti alle pulizie e quant'altro) filippini hanno problemi analoghi.
I genitori, da lontano, mantengono loro scuole ect....ma a questi bambini manca l'affetto dei loro genitori che vivono lontano.
E' diventato un problema sociale.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Maggio 2014)

Ancora una volta le donne pagano prezzi doppi.
Immagino il dolore di quelle madri.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica;bt10038 ha detto:
			
		

> Ancora una volta le donne pagano prezzi doppi.
> Immagino il dolore di quelle madri.


ti cercavo per dirti che mi sto per tatuare il tuo avatar:mrgreen::singleeye:


----------



## Fantastica (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta;bt10039 ha detto:
			
		

> ti cercavo per dirti che mi sto per tatuare il tuo avatar:mrgreen::singleeye:


E fai bene! Non perché è il mio, ocvviamente, ma perché sono deliziosissime queste pin-up anni Cinquanta


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

verrebbe da pensare meglio la fame insieme ai figli ...chissà quale disperazione possa spingerle...ma perchè non li fanno poi vivere con loro qui?
non vorranno sradicarli ?
mi ha colpito che il fenomeno sia così grande


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

ho capito ma tatuate:unhappy:





			
				Fantastica;bt10040 ha detto:
			
		

> E fai bene! Non perché è il mio, ocvviamente, ma perché sono deliziosissime queste pin-up anni Cinquanta


----------

